# Opinions please



## PatchworkPlumber (Nov 16, 2020)

So I want a few opinions from my fellow professionals. My boss wants to get new sewer equipment, and although it’s a little first worldish I’m tired of hauling hose connectors with spring cable spindles that their old Ridgid machine is. Do you guys have any ideas?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PatchworkPlumber said:


> So I want a few opinions from my fellow professionals. My boss wants to get new sewer equipment, and although it’s a little first worldish I’m tired of hauling hose connectors with spring cable spindles that their old Ridgid machine is. Do you guys have any ideas?


Are you saying you have a sectional and you want something else? I use a drum unit. Look up the General SpeedRooter 92.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Check out Trojan Worldwide 
*PONY READY TO RUN*


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Or you can Check out Electric Eel MFG. 

*Model D-5 Continuous Cable Drum Machine*


----------



## PatchworkPlumber (Nov 16, 2020)

I had a brand new Spartan Drum at my old shop and I loved the thing. My boss is reluctant to give the stuff up but it’s becoming to cost more to repair than to replace the equipment. I really am trying to get them to the drum equipment to save space and ultimately condense space for our sewer trailer with a couple units instead these behemoths we have now.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Speedrooter (we have 4 of them) has proven itself year after year after year. There are other great brands (some listed above) but the Speedrooter has never let me down.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

If you can afford it, Spartan. If not, then save up for it.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Trojan is just like Spartan But better made, All parts are interchangeable with Spartan machines


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

If you’re unhappy with your boss’s equipment than buy your own then you can be the one making all the money (and assuming all the risk)


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Trojan is just like Spartan But better made, All parts are interchangeable with Spartan machines


Well I’ll be…have not heard of that brand. They are a little cheaper and they come with the cable ready to run in the machine. I’ll have to check them out more, thank you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The reason he’s not upgrading equipment has nothing to do with the equipment. It’s not likely you’ll ever get his attention with a conversation based on what makes the work better/easier in the field.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Check out Trojan Worldwide
> *PONY READY TO RUN*





MACPLUMB777 said:


> Trojan is just like Spartan But better made, All parts are interchangeable with Spartan machines


I thought Trojan was a condom??????


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

No a Real Company located at 3306 Ella Blvd Unit, Houston, Texas,
713-692-1140 


Trojan Worldwide Inc | Sewer and Drain Cleaning Equipment


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Trojan and Spartan are the same, but IIRC, there is a difference in the frame. I’ve never used a Trojan, so no first hand experience.

Keep an eye on Craigslist and Facebook marketplace. I found a k6200 for $800 right when I needed a new machine. Heavy thing! About the same as the 92. But saved me and is now my backup.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just Like Electric Ell Mfg.
501 w. Leffel Lane, Springfield, Ohio
800-833-1212








Electric Eel | Manufacturing Drain Cleaning Tools in Springfield Ohio


Electric Eel Manufacturing is a major supplier of quality sewer and drain cleaning tools since 1939 located in Springfield, Ohio.




www.electriceel.com


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Trojan and Spartan are the same, but IIRC, there is a difference in the frame. I’ve never used a Trojan, so no first hand experience.
> 
> Keep an eye on Craigslist and Facebook marketplace. I found a k6200 for $800 right when I needed a new machine. Heavy thing! About the same as the 92. But saved me and is now my backup.


I have over 30 Years Experience Running All of the Spartan Machines, and I have used the Trojan Equipment,
and been in the Factory watching it be made for 7 years, that is why I can attest to the quality


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Trojan and Spartan are the same, but IIRC, there is a difference in the frame. I’ve never used a Trojan, so no first hand experience.
> 
> Keep an eye on Craigslist and Facebook marketplace. I found a k6200 for $800 right when I needed a new machine. Heavy thing! About the same as the 92. But saved me and is now my backup.


Or maybe it was the drum…. I had a 100 outer drum rust through on me a couple years ago.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Good god.... if I had to haul one of those electric eeels or Spartans 
up and down a flight of stairs even in pieces , the thought of doing that every 
day just makes me want to quit plumbing..

no thank you.

.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Good god.... if I had to haul one of those electric eeels or Spartans
> up and down a flight of stairs even in pieces , the thought of doing that every
> day just makes me want to quit plumbing..
> 
> ...


You must be thinking of the 1065. Similar to the k7500. Yeah, forget that! The 300 with .55 is easy, even with a broken arm!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I hated, lugging the K1500 on and off the van, then in and out of houses up and down into basements.
Fak that.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jet hose is lighter. And remote controlled..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I hated, lugging the K1500 on and off the van, then in and out of houses up and down into basements.
> Fak that.


I still run the k1500 for 6” lines. I always tell the customer to lock up their cats…


----------



## PatchworkPlumber (Nov 16, 2020)

Master Mark said:


> Good god.... if I had to haul one of those electric eeels or Spartans
> up and down a flight of stairs even in pieces , the thought of doing that every
> day just makes me want to quit plumbing..
> 
> ...


I actually shifted a backpack harness to throw it on my back and walk it up and down stairs 🤣 even at work it’s leg day


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

no way i would even consider lugging a 300 instead of a k1500. you must have a strong back and balls of steel.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> no way i would even consider lugging a 300 instead of a k1500. you must have a strong back and balls of steel.


The work is in the legs and arms. Each step is a coordinated effort. Stiffen back, power push with your legs then followthrough with a hard jerk of your arms. The 300 isn’t anything! Try the k6200 or even just a k750.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Or get an apprentice, helper, or a younger buck


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Or get an apprentice, helper, or a younger buck


Working on it. CDC Apprentice can handle four or five steps up and down, but I do the big stairs. He’s getting better! Can’t wait to drive him to the job, wait in the truck and make 90% of the profit. One step at time.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> No a Real Company located at 3306 Ella Blvd Unit, Houston, Texas,
> 713-692-1140
> 
> 
> Trojan Worldwide Inc | Sewer and Drain Cleaning Equipment


Just messin with ya Jerry lolololol


MACPLUMB777 said:


> I have over 30 Years Experience Running All of the Spartan Machines, and I have used the Trojan Equipment,
> and been in the Factory watching it be made for 7 years, that is why I can attest to the quality


where do you parts at for Trojan Jerry???? Does Marvin at AJ Coleman carry cables and parts for Trojan???what cables will work in Trojan???


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

sparky said:


> Just messin with ya Jerry lolololol
> 
> where do you parts at for Trojan Jerry???? Does Marvin at AJ Coleman carry cables and parts for Trojan???what cables will work in Trojan???


Same as Spartan, many other Company's also make cables that fit Trojan, Including Electric Eel


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Working on it. CDC Apprentice can handle four or five steps up and down, but I do the big stairs. He’s getting better! Can’t wait to drive him to the job, wait in the truck and make 90% of the profit. One step at time.


nice… hahaah


----------



## Fred Bagadonutz (Nov 27, 2011)

PatchworkPlumber said:


> So I want a few opinions from my fellow professionals. My boss wants to get new sewer equipment, and although it’s a little first worldish I’m tired of hauling hose connectors with spring cable spindles that their old Ridgid machine is. Do you guys have any ideas?


We use a micro fish.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

PatchworkPlumber said:


> So I want a few opinions from my fellow professionals. My boss wants to get new sewer equipment, and although it’s a little first worldish I’m tired of hauling hose connectors with spring cable spindles that their old Ridgid machine is. Do you guys have any ideas?


 I wish my company had that Ridgid K-60 sewer machine. Those are the best.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Fred Bagadonutz said:


> We use a micro fish.


How'd you know my wife's nickname for it?????


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I prefer k1500 vs genera speed rooterl it cleans quicker and can go further if needed. The speed rooter pros were 1 trip in and out.
The 1500 though is lighter... I dont carry the cables any more I roll them. All sectional cables in tires roll them in roll them out.. roll them down stairs roll them up stairs...


----------

